# August NYC Gathering - Friday Evening 8/22



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers...

Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place *Friday* evening, *August 22nd*, from 6:30 PM to whenever. Jon Richardson and his spouse have (yet, one more time!) graciously offered their apartment for our use. Jon lives near 37th and 10th in Manhattan. Your name will need to be on a list given to Jon's doormen (the three burly dudes behind the 12 foot long desk in his lobby), or they will not allow you to enter the building. If you plan to come, you need to contact Jon with a PM via the JonRich UserID here on Dendroboard, or via the Jonathan Richardson ID on Facebook, or via his email address - [email protected] - so he can add you to the doorman list and to the headcount. Jon will also supply you with directions if you need them.

Please don't show up without bringing some beer, wine (Jon's wife likes Pinot Grigio), soda, beer, pizza, appetizers, chips, dips, beer, entrees, desserts, yada yada... If you don't know what to bring, try some flowers...

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for some. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for, or have for sale/trade, please post your interest either in this Dendroboard thread or on Facebook (NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community).

Hope to see you at the gathering...
Bob


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Reminder - the meet is this Friday, 8/22...*


----------

